# My 4 month old Astra went in the garage last week :-(



## jimbob800 (Feb 9, 2012)

My 4 month old Astra Sri went in he garage last Wednesday for some diagnostics and some repairs they told me they had to change a fuse the lieing b######s the done a load of repairs to one wires in the car and now it looks like this :-( 





























Sent from my iPad 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimbob800 (Feb 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPad 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimbob800 (Feb 9, 2012)

Gutted isn't the word 


Sent from my iPad 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

I was expecting them to have washed it and made a mess!

Sorry to see mate hope no one was hurt.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Looks really bad mate, hope all in the car are safe and well.

What happened, did it go on fire in the engine bay and spread to the interior?


----------



## luke123 (Mar 30, 2010)

thats terrible mate! Very sorry to see this


----------



## Multics (Apr 15, 2008)

Gutted for you. So what happened? How, when? Do they accept liability?


----------



## jimbob800 (Feb 9, 2012)

It started behind the glove box
I'm ok there was only me in the car but 5 minutes later my kids would have been in it also. 


Sent from my iPad 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimbob800 (Feb 9, 2012)

Multics said:


> Gutted for you. So what happened? How, when? Do they accept liability?


They've no choice but to accept liability I've got all the work they carried out here in black and white

Sent from my iPad 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Not good. 

Hopefully the situation will be resolved without too much trouble


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Holy hell!


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I wasn't expecting that! Gutted for you


----------



## mikeydee (May 4, 2010)

holy crap. glad no one was hurt. i'd say they owe you something else as well as a new car!


----------



## Raga (Feb 14, 2012)

Its not the first time Vauxhall have messed up like this I don't know which kind of people they employ but some of there mechanics don't have a clue, they love to change things that are not needed.
I hope your all good and make sure you claim as you could have been seriously injured or dead.


----------



## Jason123 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wow should contact Vauxhall UK, that's horrific hope your Ok pal


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

That's not what you expect from main dealer servicing. I think you are in a very strong position to get a brand new and very well spec'd replacement from them.


----------



## mikeydee (May 4, 2010)

Z4-35i said:


> That's not what you expect from main dealer servicing. I think you are in a very strong position to get a brand new and very well spec'd replacement from them.


i agree. they owe it to you big time


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

not good...


----------



## Mikey444 (Aug 6, 2012)

Warranty work..?

I loved my Astra VXR but hated the Peter Vardy Vauxhall dealership when it came to warranty work and just gernaral communication they were rubbish.

Don't mean to sound snobby but I sold the astra got a BMW and the service was great when I put it in to get some warranty work they were fantastic and clean aswell. Nothing worse than a dirty mechanic..!!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Crikey! Glad to hear you're Ok which is the main thing. The car should obviously be replaced FOC with a very well specc'd replacement as above.


----------



## jimbob800 (Feb 9, 2012)

JBirchy said:


> Crikey! Glad to hear you're Ok which is the main thing. The car should obviously be replaced FOC with a very well specc'd replacement as above.


I totally understand where your coming from but I will never have another vauxhall as my wife said you can't blame me.

Sent from my iPad 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## alexjb (Feb 13, 2011)

Unbelievable! Glad you're ok pal
I would consider taking them to court tbh! Get some compensation!


----------



## jimbob800 (Feb 9, 2012)

alexjb said:


> Unbelievable! Glad you're ok pal
> I would consider taking them to court tbh! Get some compensation!


I'm going to see my solicitor today ill keep you posted on what they say.

Sent from my iPad 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## alexjb (Feb 13, 2011)

jimbob800 said:


> I'm going to see my solicitor today ill keep you posted on what they say.


Good on you mate :thumb:
Could be a publicity disaster for the garage


----------



## Corsasxi_Dan (May 13, 2011)

Wow hope you get it sorted!!!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

jimbob800 said:


> I'm going to see my solicitor today ill keep you posted on what they say.
> 
> Sent from my iPad 2 using Tapatalk


Although it looks dramatic nobody was hurt at the end of the day.

Cars go faulty and cause inconvenience to owners all the time and as much as the garage is responsible for is putting it right.

They are under no legal obligation to pay for the time at work you missed etc or things like that.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Jesus!!! 

That's all


----------



## plod87 (Jul 30, 2012)

Hope everything gets sorted quickly and smoothly for you.
Really gutted for you mate.


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Erm... I didnt expect that. Jesus christ!

Glad noone was hurt!


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

At least you and the the kids were o.k mate. Don't just take them to the cleaners, stop off at the Butcher's, the dentist, the supermarket, and when all have been exhausted, go to the B.B.C and ask watchdog or some such to do an expose ( don't know how to accent letters, sorry. ) They call me mystic Dave, I see a big cheque in your future.


----------



## jimbob800 (Feb 9, 2012)

Is there any solicitors on here that could give me some advice?


Sent from my iPad 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ParaJack (Feb 22, 2011)

That's not good!


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

jimbob800 said:


> Is there any solicitors on here that could give me some advice?
> 
> Sent from my iPad 2 using Tapatalk


I'm sorry but your trying to grab all the money you can get, and then you ask for free advice on how to get it?


----------



## Ben1413 (Jul 1, 2009)

Sorry to hear about this ad I'm glad you and your family are ok. 

As long as the garage has accepted liability and are willing to replace / refund you for the car and any expense incurred having the vehicle recovered, leave it at that. 

So many people jump on the,' I might get some compo out if this.' Some things do just happen and we have to get on with our lives.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

What dealership was this please?

Vauxhall are not the onlu ones having issues.

My friends new Jag XF went up in smoke last year not long after collecting from the dealers and this was overnight from an electrical failure.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

:doublesho , Bloody hell !!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Jesus christ, that is beyond bad!! Good job your children weren't in the car.

I would be taking them to court.


----------



## ravi811 (Jul 19, 2012)

hope you get this sorted bud


----------



## jimbob800 (Feb 9, 2012)

Franzpan said:


> I'm sorry but your trying to grab all the money you can get, and then you ask for free advice on how to get it?


im not trying to get all the money i can at all.
i just need to know where i stand legally as this could take weeks to sort out and im left with no car :wall:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

^ I agree. It's not an everyday kind of incident, someone could of been killed.


----------



## crigisback (Dec 1, 2010)

Franzpan said:


> I'm sorry but your trying to grab all the money you can get, and then you ask for free advice on how to get it?


We're did the op say he was trying to grab money?


----------



## jimbob800 (Feb 9, 2012)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> What dealership was this please?
> 
> Vauxhall are not the onlu ones having issues.
> 
> My friends new Jag XF went up in smoke last year not long after collecting from the dealers and this was overnight from an electrical failure.


it was wilson and co in bolton


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

dont care if he is tbh hes been massively let down which heaven forbid could have ended nastily had that been me and my little one i would be seething and demanding answers. I appreciate things can go wrong and everyone is human and will make mistakes but when we make big mistakes people should be willing to take the pain that goes with it


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Ouch!


----------



## jimbob800 (Feb 9, 2012)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Ouch!


Tell me about it hopefully it won't take to long to sort out.

Sent from my iPad 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Very sorry for what happened to your Astra but I wouldn't let this put you off Vauxhall's for life though to be honest.


----------



## jimbob800 (Feb 9, 2012)

T.D.K said:


> Very sorry for what happened to your Astra but I wouldn't let this put you off Vauxhall's for life though to be honest.


Every vauxhall I've had I've had nothing but trouble with I've got a 14 year old punto gt turbo in my garage that I've never as a problem with.

Sent from my iPad 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Sorry about your car Jimbob very bad news. Ive dealt with that dealer in the past and to be honest i wouldn't go there again. *Regardless of what some people think your motives are for seeking legal advice do it because you can be sure the dealers have*. I had a Zafira from a VX garage that unfortunately went bust and the warranty and servicing ended up being transferred to the garage mentioned. Let me put it this way i now drive a Ford Focus because i couldn't believe a word they said to me . I still want a vx but not from there. I'll go to Leigh or Eccles when the time comes. Good luck with what avenue you decide to pursue. 
Daz


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

what happened? can't really make out on the pics, did it burn out?


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

sorry to see what happend fella but the main thing is one body was hurt.
as said hope it all gets sorted out quick for you


----------



## jimbob800 (Feb 9, 2012)

Wout_RS said:


> what happened? can't really make out on the pics, did it burn out?


Yes it's burnt beyond belief.

Sent from my iPad 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnyg (Jan 5, 2008)

jimbob800 said:


> Every vauxhall I've had I've had nothing but trouble with I've got a 14 year old punto gt turbo in my garage that I've never as a problem with.
> 
> Sent from my iPad 2 using Tapatalk


sorry to here about your car mate . obvious question but if you have had problems with every vauxhall why did you get another ?


----------



## jimbob800 (Feb 9, 2012)

johnnyg said:


> sorry to here about your car mate . obvious question but if you have had problems with every vauxhall why did you get another ?


The wife picked it enough said really

Sent from my iPad 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

jimbob800 said:


> The wife picked it enough said really
> 
> Sent from my iPad 2 using Tapatalk


You let your wife have a say?


----------



## jimbob800 (Feb 9, 2012)

Kerr said:


> You let your wife have a say?


Yes but ill be picking the next one.

Sent from my iPad 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Jimbo

Have you informed your insurance company (I'm sure you have but with all the things you'll have had to deal with, you might not have?)

Do you have legal expenses with either your car or home insurance?

I would ring them tomorrow, calmly explain the situation and ask them for clear guidance on next steps - they should provide you with a legal view on the situation and advise you on what you should do next i.e. put a letter to the dealership (and how best to word it etc.)

Good luck and glad everyone was OK


----------



## jimbob800 (Feb 9, 2012)

Buck said:


> Jimbo
> 
> Have you informed your insurance company (I'm sure you have but with all the things you'll have had to deal with, you might not have?)
> 
> ...


Yes I called my insurance the next morning (as they was closed) I do have legal expenses on my policy.
I was advised by my insurance to call in to the dealers so I went in the next day I've never been hushed in to a office so fast in my life in my view its totally the dealers fault.

Sent from my iPad 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimbob800 (Feb 9, 2012)

Here the dealers internal paper work that I demanded before I emailed them the pictures of my car.























Sent from my iPad 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I hope you get a replacement car of your choice, glad your kids weren't in the car with you, I'm sure that going gently and find out what the garage intend doing first, would be the best bet, 
If they try denying liability, which is possible, have all your legal stuff and preferably a witness at any "meetings" and make sure that you get everything written down as soon as.

must admit to s******ing at the tongue in cheek comments from a couple of other posters, IE "gutted" for you !! :lol:


----------



## jdquinn (May 19, 2010)

Bad luck mate, glad no one was hurt. 

I think legal advice is the best way to go. Not for the max compo though as cars do go faulty and it was a mistake made by somebody. You need correct legal advice to advise you on the appropriate steps to take and when to take them so the dealer can't wriggle out. Its very easy in these situations to get overly ' passionate' in discussions which doesn't really get you any where. I find it can help to have someone not connected to the issue involved in the discussions as they can approach the situation with a level head.

Good luck with it all, no doubt things will work out.


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

Speak with BGR Bloomers  my uncle owns the firm and they are very good at their job.


----------



## jimbob800 (Feb 9, 2012)

Cheers for all the comments guys and girls I should hear something by the middle of next week so ill keep you all posted.


Sent from my iPad 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Totally shocking

really gutted for you mate


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

really sorry to see this mate i bought my corsa had it for about 20 hours came out to it next day while it was parked on road and someone had smashed into it pretty much wrote off:wall: and not left a note and police could do nothing ?? i was third party fire and theft !! first car experience


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Megs Lad said:


> really sorry to see this mate i bought my corsa had it for about 20 hours came out to it next day while it was parked on road and someone had smashed into it pretty much wrote off:wall: and not left a note and police could do nothing ?? i was third party fire and theft !! first car experience


Third party insurance would surely cover you for this as you weren't at fault surely?


----------



## Jonesy_135 (Jan 5, 2013)

Third party only covers the 3rd party... i.e. if it was your fault then your insurance will pay for the third parties repairs and leave you to your own device with your car :/


----------



## pencil (Feb 14, 2007)

OP - you should leave all this to your insurance company.

Solicitors, hire car, all that - it's their responsibility to sort out. That's why you pay insurance...

Get on the phone and tell them you need a car. You should not have to deal with the garage directly.


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

OP-any update on this? I presume the dealer has got you into a replacement car by now until this is all sorted?


----------



## Ongoing (Sep 3, 2012)

Not good buddy, lucky the kids wernt in there


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Franzpan said:


> I'm sorry but your trying to grab all the money you can get, and then you ask for free advice on how to get it?


Seriously???

Hope your trolling


----------



## jimbob800 (Feb 9, 2012)

Right as I stand at the minute I'm in a hire car for the forseeable.
I went in to the dealers the day after it happened and I've basically got them by the [email protected]@@s as they've so called repaired 6 different wires I've also got the job card off the dealer also.
I'm fully comp on my insurance as I really don't see the point in goin 3rd party on a brand new car and its a good job I didn't. Or I'd be left with a £20.000 car to pay for with no car.

I'm expecting to hear off my insurance in the next few days so ill keep you all posted.


Sent from my iPad 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimbob800 (Feb 9, 2012)

Ongoing said:


> Not good buddy, lucky the kids wernt in there


I am lucky my kids weren't in the car but if it had been 3 minutes later they would have been.
I'm just glad they wasn't they would never of got in a car again.

Sent from my iPad 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

I expect you will need to claim on your insurance and they can then go about recovering damages from the dealer.


----------



## jimbob800 (Feb 9, 2012)

Right little update my insurance have wrote the Astra off.

So today I've been to the dealers and ordered one of these should take delivery in 3 weeks








Sent from my iPad 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## alexjb (Feb 13, 2011)

Good choice mate. Hope you sort everything out!!


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

What the hell did they do ?


----------



## jimbob800 (Feb 9, 2012)

Nally said:


> What the hell did they do ?


Who?

Sent from my iPad 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

vauxhall did they accept liability hence you shouldnt have had to use your insurance i guess?


----------



## jimbob800 (Feb 9, 2012)

Not as yet but it's in the hands of my insurance now.


Sent from my iPad 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Railsbrough (Mar 24, 2011)

Am tempted to say holy smoke but that seems wrong
Hope all is sorted out to your satisfaction very quickly and thank heavans no one was injured


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

jimbob800 said:


> Who?
> 
> Sent from my iPad 2 using Tapatalk


Ppl fixing car


----------



## MPS101 (May 6, 2011)

Firstly sorry about the car and glad you are ok. As you are now sorted there is little point in giving detailed advice but as said previously just leave it to the insurance company to claim all expenses back from your dealer. You may also want to get Vauxhall Customer Services involved just to get the dealer a kicking from them or go and link this post on VXRO where VX employees do read the posts, make sure you name the dealer.


----------



## Metblackrat (May 1, 2012)

Is there an engineers report stating that the fire was caused by the repaired wires?. I would make sure this is obtained before allowing the car to be destroyed.

It could be 2+2=5 and the repairs were not the cause but a coincidence. In court you would have to prove that it was the cause and without an engineers report, it is purely speculation that the wiring fault caused the fire as to another issue.


----------



## jimbob800 (Feb 9, 2012)

Nally said:


> Ppl fixing car


Some dodgy repairs to some wires.

Sent from my iPad 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Are the garage accepting liability?

How is the claim being settled since your own insurance company have deemed the Astra a write off?


----------



## jimbob800 (Feb 9, 2012)

Metblackrat said:


> Is there an engineers report stating that the fire was caused by the repaired wires?. I would make sure this is obtained before allowing the car to be destroyed.
> 
> It could be 2+2=5 and the repairs were not the cause but a coincidence. In court you would have to prove that it was the cause and without an engineers report, it is purely speculation that the wiring fault caused the fire as to another issue.


Basically I've got the dealer by the b#lls. I hope it does go to court as the car has been looked at by forensics assigned by my insurance company and they've reported it was a electrical fault cause by the "mechanic".
I will have the documents to prove this in my hand on Monday morning.
Then I will be having another trip to the dealers with the letter and more than Likely the so called "mechanic" will be getting fired as in my view he put me my wife and 2 children's life's at risk and shouldn't be allowed any where near a car to do work on it.

Sent from my iPad 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimbob800 (Feb 9, 2012)

Kerr said:


> Are the garage accepting liability?
> 
> How is the claim being settled since your own insurance company have deemed the Astra a write off?


My insurance have written the car off and are now going to claim it back off the dealer.

Sent from my iPad 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

jimbob800 said:


> My insurance have written the car off and are now going to claim it back off the dealer.
> 
> Sent from my iPad 2 using Tapatalk


Are your insurance company looking to recover 100% of the purchase price or market value at 4 months old?

I genuinely hope you don't get left out of pocket settling finance etc.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Gutting story fella, but I can't see why you should have had to claim off your own insurance due to their bad workmanship, hence wrecking your NCB'S, couldn't you have gone straight to their insurance company?


----------



## jimbob800 (Feb 9, 2012)

bidderman1969 said:


> Gutting story fella, but I can't see why you should have had to claim off your own insurance due to their bad workmanship, hence wrecking your NCB'S, couldn't you have gone straight to their insurance company?


I've had to go through my own insurance who are going to claim it back off the dealers insurance.
As for my no claims bonus it won't affect it as its been proved to be the dealer fault.

Sent from my iPad 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimbob800 (Feb 9, 2012)

Kerr said:


> Are your insurance company looking to recover 100% of the purchase price or market value at 4 months old?
> 
> I genuinely hope you don't get left out of pocket settling finance etc.


Yes there looking to recover the full purchase price.

Sent from my iPad 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

jimbob800 said:


> I've had to go through my own insurance who are going to claim it back off the dealers insurance.
> As for my no claims bonus it won't affect it as its been proved to be the dealer fault.
> 
> Sent from my iPad 2 using Tapatalk


No offence dude, and I hope I'm wrong, but even declaring this incident will go down on your record and possibly go against you for future quotes, I do hope I'm wrong though, still gutting for you regardless


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

My Aunt used to by Talbot/Peuguot but now only buys Vauxhall and gets a new one very 3 years. Obviously she likes them, there will be problems with all brands of car. Just look at Boeing and the electrical fires on the 787, even after all the testing they still have issues. It happens.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

PootleFlump said:


> My Aunt used to by Talbot/Peuguot but now only buys Vauxhall and gets a new one very 3 years. Obviously she likes them, there will be problems with all brands of car. Just look at Boeing and the electrical fires on the 787, even after all the testing they still have issues. It happens.


And it happens to every car, it seems nowadays car makers let the general public find the issues and don't seem to bother about testing them.
My car has a long list on known faults and if you're lucky to still have the manufacturers warranty most of the time you're ok. But if like me you have an extended warranty it seems only the things that don't break regularly are covered 

Obviously in this case it's completely some bodies fault, and I really do hope they come close to losing their job to try and shake some sense into them.

One of the joiners we deal with was at a new build which was supposed to have all the power off and all electric was from a box out side, he went to move some bare wires to put them through a whole in the unit and must've just touch the live and nearly ended up across the room.
It turned out the owner had some how gotten into the power box and turned the whole house live and not turned it off, which shouldn't have been able to happen if the sparky had done his job properly and he got hauled over the coals for that and only just kept his job. But from speaking to his boss a while ago he's never made a single mistake since and despite being a pita always gets someone to check his work.

Hopefully this dealer now puts proceedures in place to stop this happening again.


----------



## seanl (Feb 17, 2012)

Alex L said:


> And it happens to every car, it seems nowadays car makers let the general public find the issues and don't seem to bother about testing them.
> My car has a long list on known faults and if you're lucky to still have the manufacturers warranty most of the time you're ok. But if like me you have an extended warranty it seems only the things that don't break regularly are covered
> 
> Obviously in this case it's completely some bodies fault, and I really do hope they come close to losing their job to try and shake some sense into them.
> ...


As an Electronic Technician, even when I've isolated supplies myself, I always test for voltage at source before commencing work. Its standard safe practice in my line of work. I work on Transmitters sometimes with amplified voltages of up to 6kv and capacitors as big as a suitcase! If something went wrong, I WOULD die!:doublesho


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

bidderman1969 said:


> No offence dude, and I hope I'm wrong, but even declaring this incident will go down on your record and possibly go against you for future quotes, I do hope I'm wrong though, still gutting for you regardless


He would have to declare it no matter what.

It still is a claim no matter if an innocent third party.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Kerr said:


> He would have to declare it no matter what.
> 
> It still is a claim no matter if an innocent third party.


Yeah, that's what I'm saying, but he shouldn't have to if he'd just gone through the garages insurance alone, so he might get bitten even though he shouldn't through no fault of his own, and its not even an RTA!


----------



## Vauxhall-Tech-7 (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi Jimbob800. 
What was the verdict on the Astra report???


----------



## Vauxhall-Tech-7 (Mar 5, 2013)

Anyone know What's the latest on this?????


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Bloody hell


----------



## jimbob800 (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm still waiting on the forensic reports to come back 


Sent from my iPad 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vauxhall-Tech-7 (Mar 5, 2013)

It's taking a long time for this forensic report! Ill see if I can have a look into it behind the scenes! A bit of digging and you never know.


----------



## jimbob800 (Feb 9, 2012)

please if you could that would be great


----------

